# Christmas?



## Zumagirl (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi - just joined the forum. I'm wondering what the Expats who can't get home for the holidays are doing? All of the friends I've made are going home. Is there like some sort of expat gathering like Thanksgiving?  I'm dreading the thought of being alone on Christmas. Anyone else?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I'll be away in the UK and then in Bilbao.
I don't have any personal recommendations but I found this group which is getting together on the 23rd. Might be a good way to meet people??
The Madrid New In Town Meetup Group (Madrid) - Meetup

And there's this international club which could be interesting. The link is to a page that shows how they've divided the Madrid area into 5 areas and you get in touch with the area representative nearest you
http://incmadrid.org/AreaCoffeess.aspx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Zumagirl said:


> Hi - just joined the forum. I'm wondering what the Expats who can't get home for the holidays are doing? All of the friends I've made are going home. Is there like some sort of expat gathering like Thanksgiving?  I'm dreading the thought of being alone on Christmas. Anyone else?


Hi Zumagirl, sorry to hear you aren´t looking forward to Christmas in Spain.

As far as we are concerned, Spain IS home and Christmas here is great. There are a lot of activities in our village, involving traditional music, food and drink and general merriment. Could you perhaps find some Spanish activities to take part in? Even as a total stranger, I´m sure you will be made welcome.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Zuma. I also count Spain as home and for once this year I'll be staying home rather than going to England for Christmas. I never like going to England at Christmas time - the only reason I ever go is to see my old Mum and Dad and if we go at Christmas we get all caught up with the Christmas nonsense and aren't able to spend quality time with them. 

Instead we are going later in January when things will have got back to normal again.

Re: Christmas in Spain, it is a bit different here with more emphasis on Christmas Eve than Christmas day and more emphasis on 5/6 Jan than in other countries. I would do as Alcalaina says and try to join in with the Spanish activities and the New In Town group sounds promising as well.

We are lucky enough to live in a rather lovely Andalucian inland village with a sizeable expat population which gets on famously with the Spanish. The festivities here will be a fusion of Spanish and British style with everybody enjoying a bit of each others culture.

We're also lucky enough to run the only British bar/restaurant for miles around and we tend to be a bit of a focal point for expats so we will be working hard over the Christmas period.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I think the issue is more being on your own, rather than what your definition of home is!

I find the whole Christmas thing here pretty easy to avoid actually. Yes, there are decorations in the streets and shops, but probably a third of what you'd find in the States or the UK. I find it's not so much in your face here, but Madrid is more under the influence than other places perhaps. Things close down for just one day, so on Christmas day get a film, lots of yummy things to eat, and possibly drink (!) and while away the day. 
New Year might be a bit more tricky...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We have been living in Spain for just under four months. One of the things I have hated about Christmas in UK is the horrendous commercialism. Christmas can start as early as August in the UK with some shops putting up decorations in the summer. Spain is so much more laid back although we have made some Spanish friends already (going to their son's eighth birthday party tomorrow) and the kids are clearly very excited as we can hear them singing xmas songs. We live near Nerja and we have been told that because of the shortage of money the lights and celebrations this year will be scaled back a bit. However, we now have a young baby, 9 months today, and of course he hasn't a clue about xmas. But we do so we are decorating the villa as best we can (we have been invaded by four kittens, to add to the 3 cats we already had, so a xmas tree is probably out of the question) but really it is for us not our boy. 
Zuma, there is some very good advice on this post. My guess is to try and get involved with an expat group or better still some Spanish buddies. But if you are really siffering on the day, I promise to try and be online at some point and will post a reply to anything you might feel like saying..

Happy Christmas and a very merry new year...


----------



## Zumagirl (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks, Pesky! That party on the 23rd looks promising! Also - thanks, Thrax  . That's very kind of you!

Also- thanks to everyone who posted ideas.  . You may have salvaged my Christmas ^_^ !

For the record - the isue was never that I'm not looking forward to behing here in Spain for Christmas! Spain is fantastic! But- of course - a season such as Christmas is always better when shared with friends - and it's my very first Christmas "alone".


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> . But if you are really siffering on the day, I promise to try and be online at some point and will post a reply to anything you might feel like saying..
> 
> Happy Christmas and a very merry new year...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello Zuma,

Here on the island of El Hierro is my home, however for a change we are going away for Christmas.

A short flight to Tenerife, where I shall meet a friend that I have not seen for 48 years!! he too lives in Spain, but tells me it is very cold there.

I see you live in Madrid, surely you can find a nice bar and start a conversation with the locals?

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Hello Zuma,
> 
> Here on the island of El Hierro is my home, however for a change we are going away for Christmas.
> 
> ...


Hepa, a girl on her own trying to talk to locals in a Madrid bar?  possibly not such a great idea.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Hepa, a girl on her own trying to talk to locals in a Madrid bar?  possibly not such a great idea.



True, she will have to find another friend and quick. Or catch a plane to the Larger Canary Islands, Loads of holiday makers in the south of the islands, nearly all English speakers,

Hepa


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Maybe my parents visit me on Christmas but it is unsure because 
a) roads are dangerous unless the winter fades a bit
b) air traffic is no option as my mother is afraid of flying and they have a little dog who wouldn't be allowed on the plane 

Now I don't really care. If they cannot come now, surely they'll visit a 2 or 3 months later. You don't need a public holiday to meet friends or relatives. That said, I loathe Christmas for another reason: most boring day of the year where all shops are closed and apart from a tourist-packed Irish pub even most pubs and tapas bars are closed. Christmas is one dready boring day. I usually write all day or sleep long. But I hate those days when even the big city seems to be desolate and nothing's going on.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Was just wondering how zumagirl got on at Christmas????????


----------

